# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Новый сайт о смерти.

## Елизавета

Открылся новый сайт о смерти. На нем собраны статьи в области психологии, философии, религии и проч.
http://inmortem.ru/
Может быть кто-то поделится мнением о смерти в мнениях, может быть это кому-то будет полезным.

----------


## Black Angel

Чем то этот сайт мне напомнил Победишь.ру..
А вообще хороший сайт о смерти  - это Tools of Death  :Smile:

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Че то скучноватый сайт... правда на "Победишь,ру" смахивает..

----------


## Елизавета

Ну, я бы сказала, что эти сайты все разные. 
Тематика везде своя. Inmortem скорее сборник текстов.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Inmortem скорее сборник текстов.


 и в чём тогда его назначение? донести до людей "тексты"?)

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Тексты какие-то о смерти...сайты какие-то о смерти...блин...Лучше один раз умереть, чем сто раз прочитать :Smile:

----------


## Елизавета

> и в чём тогда его назначение? донести до людей "тексты"?)


 Тексты рождают мысли, у тех, кто читает. Разве это не цель?

----------


## Елизавета

> Тексты какие-то о смерти...сайты какие-то о смерти...блин...Лучше один раз умереть, чем сто раз прочитать


 Приглашаете присоединиться?  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

наврядли получится умереть больше одного раза...

----------


## ♣♣♣

пиар Психотерапия в С.-Пб. усё просто

----------


## Serg

Что то не очень впечатлил новый сайт.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Реально не интересно.

----------


## moriablanda

> Тексты рождают мысли, у тех, кто читает. Разве это не цель?


 тексты, конечно, создают мысли, только вот каждый в них видит свое, а половину просто не замечает. Увидев это свое, человек находит подтверждение своим намерениям и может только укрепиться в своем решении. В связи с этим, суицидентам можно писать тексты, которые читаются не более 30 секунд, в противном случае, они выхватывают в них нужные им  обороты речи и получают как бы разрешение на самоубийство. Причем, чтобы даже такой текст имел нужное нам воздействие - он должен быть шоком и держать до самого конца. Но это очень опасный способ в таком деле, поэтому без определенного навыка этого делать просто нельзя. Это может выбить табуретку из под ног.

----------

